# Nice Saw



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice review. It definitely does look like a nice saw! I have been hearing good things about Steel City for a while now.

*The Off switch is easy to find, but I always had it on the right hand side, so there is just a learning curve here.* I just recently rewired my saw and, after much deliberation, ended up with the power switch mounted very similarly. My reasoning was that I usually support and feed stock with my right hand and the left hand is free to turn on the saw. Also, if something panicky happens, my right hand is usually holding or supporting the stock so the left hand would be free to shut things down. After a coupla weeks like this, I won't ever go back!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition. Sounds like a very nice replacement for your old Craftsman. Getting 400lbs of saw downstairs safely sounds like an impressive feat in itself. We will be looking forward to seeing your finished stained glass tray now…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like a very good investment , looks like a very well build table saw. Craftsman tools I dont even look at them


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Great review! I personally believe that the power switch belongs right where they put it. You should not have to reach over the work piece you are machining to hit the power switch.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I agree the switch should be on the left. I am just not used to it there. I hope it to be a short learning curve.

(I was also hoping everyone forgot about that tray. Now I need to finish it.)

Actually from what I have heard, the new top of the line Craftsman was designed by the same guys that designed this saw. (?)

It is a left tilt saw.


----------



## SteveV (Mar 6, 2007)

I've got almost the same saw. I love it. I just don't see why other saws are so expensive.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the saw and the review.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at the Steel City line since I need to upgrade my saw. I appreciate the info.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the review! that is a nice saw indeed. one of the few hybrids thats the trunion actually is connected to the cabinet which is a really nice thing. now if it had a riving knife - I'd get 2 of these tomorrow


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Steve;

For not being a rocket surgeon, that was a great review!

May you have many great years and projects with your new toy / tool!

I don't know if you considered this before buying the saw, but you will no longer be able to "blame the saw".

I guess it's worth it though.

Lee


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

looks nice! i really like Steel City's product (can't say the same about them) but i think they have a great product out there and it is definitely one of the best!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Purp, you can get this saw with a riving knife for about $200 more. Also you can get it with a granite top. This model costs $1050. The granite top sounded really cool, but I did not want to layout the extra money for it and I was worried that I would spend too much time worrying about scratching something so beautiful. I believe all saws will have to use a riving knife if the future as U.L. certification will require it.

I don't know whether to call this a hybrid or cabinet saw. Steel City calls it a cabinet saw, FWW calls it a hybrid. I guess the motor size is a consideration, but you can also get it with a 3hp motor. Either way, it fits my needs.

Lee, thanks for the reverse motivation. I already feel the pressure to get time in the shop, but life keeps getting in the way. Maybe winter will bring some opportunity.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Crap SPalm - now I don't have any excuses left - I gotta have me one of those.

It's true - it is now a requirement of all new saws to be equipped with a riving knife! not sure why it took them so long, but I'm glad to see that they've finally put that on paper!

Enjoy your new toy, This one is definitely on the list as I don't think I'll ever need more than 1.75-2HP, and I like the fact that you can use it on 'regular' 110v circuits! that being said - do you run it on a 20Amp breaker? or 30amp?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I am embarrased to say, but I have it on a 20 amp circuit with an extention cord. No problem. It starts up nice and smooth. I also have my 1.5hp bandsaw and 2hp sander on the same e-cord with good results (not at the same time), so maybe I just got lucky. But I know the circuit will trip because it did a lot when my old saw's motor died. I am in the basement right near the circuit panel and I guess this can only help. I planning on a new wiring scheme soon. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## JimJ (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey SPalm,
Glad to read your favorable review-reinforces my decision to buy the SC 35670 saw. Yesterday I received the same model saw, also from Woodcraft. Have just gotten it unpacked and out of the crate and onto its mobile base and ready for assembly.

I had mine delivered with tailgate service and my first impression was, "Wow, nice protective packaging!!" I have never seen an item packaged in a steel cage like that. Most of the time you see wooden skids, lots of foam, and heavy cardboard. There were no signs of shipping damage, although one of the steel "feet" was bent slightly.

My wife and I were able to get the saw off the steel platform and onto the mobile base by ourselves using some 2×6 and 2×4 scraps. Pretty good feat for a couple of smallish, well over 60, grandparents.

I will finish assembling the saw today or tomorrow. Hopefully I will have the same luck as you with the alignment, and should be able to make a couple of test cuts by tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Steve,
My General has the same beismyer style fence with the glide foot at the rear. On mine that foot is adjustable to account for just this sort of issues. Does yours adjust?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes it is height adjustable, as is the front of the fence, so you can get it to just barely skim over the saw surface.

I guess I should not have put this down as a negative because it is no big deal, just different. But I always had a Biesemeyer before and it had plastic slide feet that rested on the top of saw, not on the rear fence rail. In retrospect after several years of using it, I did have shiny bar marks on my top where it had slid.

Have you had any problems with dirt/debris on the back rail or tried to attach an out-feed table?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I get some dust build up on the back rail but nothing major and have not built an outfeed table as yet.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great deal! Did you have a left tilt saw before?


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

The rear guide business is a non issue - all the better fences are like this. Just allow a space for the out feed table. I did just fine.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Gary, the left tilt is new to me. I like the concept.

Thanks Molly. It seems to work just fine. I guess I just need to get out more often.


----------



## JasonG (Aug 12, 2008)

I have the Steel City 35675 which is the same saw except that it's 3HP 220V only. It is an awesome saw. It's the first cabinet saw I've owned. I had a Ryobi benchtop on a stand before but I've also used the Sawstop cabinet saw for awhile.

I will say that the Splitter/Guard assembly on the Sawstop was better. While the assembly on the SC is easy to take on and off, I didn't feel it locked into place as well as the Sawstop. I really wish it was not one assembly, that they were separate pieces. That being said, I don't use it anymore but instead have switched to a Leecraft zero clearance insert with the MicroJig splitter installed. I would prefer a riving knife but I was too impatient to wait.

All other aspects of the saw are excellent except for the dust collection. While the dust collector gets most of the chips, the power cord for the motor is pinned to the bottom of the cabinet where it slopes. This causes a lot of dust to build up and get trapped.

Perhaps I'll repost this as a review with more info and pictures.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PSalm, I was researching SS website looking for an optional riving knife for the hybrid saw, but couldn't find anything as you suggested. were you referring to after market riving knife? or did you actually get to choose an option from SS to have a riving knife on your saw?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Purp,

I have not seen it as an option or an upgrade. It is only available at time of purchase.

http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/products_tools.cfm?section=2&category=12&tool=35900

1.75hp Cast Iron #35900
1.75hp Granite #35900G
3hp Cast Iron #35905
3hp Granite #35905G

Not sure if Woodcraft carries these yet (or will). But what do I know?

Steve


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Cool, thanx for the link!


----------



## Leos (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I wish I found this forum site earlier. I have been hunting around to find out info on SC and their saws. I have just made the plunge to get the 35685, basically, the 35675 just with a 50" fence. Wood Craft had a great deal and at $1099.99 with an additional 10% off bringing it to $989.99. Too good to pass up since the Grizzly I was looking at was consistently going downhill and in weighs and balances were not going in their direction. I am excited to get the saw it should be here in about a week they had to order it so check back and I'll have more info for others.


----------



## TedBangay (May 9, 2010)

I just bought the 35905G and am having a problem that someone might be able to help with. I have the saw in the SC80101 mobile base, but the saw wobbles like crazy. The smallest bump and the thing rocks back and forth for about 8 seconds before settling down. Yes, I've confirmed that the base's leveling posts and wheels are solidly on the floor. They're not budging, which means the rocking motion is due to flex in the corner plates of the stand, or - not likely - in the saw's cabinet. The saw was on 3/4" VC plywood in the stand, but I took that out to see if it would make a difference. Nope. Still rocking. I've taken the problem to my dealer, but they aren't calling me back which I think means they haven't got a solution. I'm waiting on Steel City tech support for an anwer, but I thought someone here might have a suggestion. Thanks in advance.


----------

